# Good luck Suzie



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

​
I'm sure you wont need it but i'm sending you loads of good luck and   for panel on wed

pam xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Suzie

Good luck for wednesday, formality I'm sure, but stilla nerve wracking and special day.

Love
OT x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Wow how exciting not many more days, good luck, I'm sure you'll be fine!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Oh Suzie- i am sooooooooo excited for you and DH and your baby K! 

good luck

xxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

​
*GOOD LUCK SUZIE*​


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

All the best Suzie, I'm sure it will be a formality but great to get the official stamp none the less....
Viva
X


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Good luck Suzie

Can't wait to hear your news.
xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

GOOD LUCK SUZIE!!!

kj x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Stick that Champers on Ice Suz  

Best of Luck xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Good luck Suzie - I hope you get some sleep tonight   Looking forward to your update tomorrow.

CG xxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm sure you won't need it but Good Luck Suzie, you deserve it.

love
Cindy


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

thank you for your messages 

Well tomorrows the day 

Feeling sick already at the thought of it 

Will let you know how it goes

xx


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Just noticed this thread on the 'recent posts' and couldn't not come along to wish you luck!!!

Wishing you all the very best for tomorrow Suzie!!! Will be looking out for the good news   

Krysia, Frank & Evelyn xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Suzie

Thinking of you all today

xxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Good luck today hun xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

After 2 panels (approval and matching) and 2 hours!! they said  YES  

Just got to wait 12 weeks for court date now to make it official 

Thank you for all your messages   

Might be going to eurodisney tomorrow for few days to celebrate 

xx


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

So, so pleased for you Suzie!!! Well done and Congratulations!

Give Goofy a hug from me!

Krysia xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Aw that is fantastic news!!!! Congratulations ! xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Fantastic news Suzie


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

[/​

woo hoo, great new hun

pam xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS to all 3 of you!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS!!![/fly]

so very pleased for you and your family

lots of love camly x x x x x x

ps au revoir! x x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

suzie

CONGRATS to you all  

Wonderful!

Ritzi


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

Great news Suzie! Enjoy Eurodisney


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Fantastic news Suzie, hope you have a great time in Eurodisney.   

love
Cindy


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

Quick thread crash just to say FAB NEWS Suzie  Enjoy Eurodisney 

Love
Maz x


----------

